# Fisher Plow on 2007 Dodge Ram 1500



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

On one of the other threads some people had a concern about putting a Fisher HD 7 1/2 ft plow on a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500. I was told it could handle this plow from the plow installer. Does anyone here have any concerns?


----------



## CV Hitch & Plow (Nov 13, 2010)

It is a 637 pound plow, they say you should be no more than 550 on a half ton. But with that said, i dont think you will have any issues, but the dodges do have lighter frames than the fords and gms. so you do have that risk. if you are going to do it you will want to have some suspension aids.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you think a set of timbrens would help the situation. I have the plow on currently to practice with taking it on and off, the nose of the truck does not drop very far when it is lifted. My thought is to use it for driveways and some small comercial lots


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

i am also a little concerned about over heating the radiator, I was thinking about putting on an auxilliary fan in the fron of the radiator to help with cooling.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Tony just order the sever duty clutch fan I had it on my dodge and it solved all my overheatingissues.


----------



## CV Hitch & Plow (Nov 13, 2010)

tonylillo;1319370 said:


> Do you think a set of timbrens would help the situation. I have the plow on currently to practice with taking it on and off, the nose of the truck does not drop very far when it is lifted. My thought is to use it for driveways and some small comercial lots


your transport distance is what the determining factor with your overheating issues. if you are driving short distances, i wouldnt worry too much about the over heating. for as inexpesive as fans are, it may not be a bad idea. 
Are you using any balast weight? i would probably start with 400 pounds to equalize. see where that gets you first. A good test is to pull up to a curb with your plow in the up position and see what kind of clearance you have. make sure your truck frame or plow a-frame doesnt hit. keep me posted!


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

i was thinking of 400 lbs to begin with also. Can you indicate where I might be able to buy the fan you mentioned? Thanks for the help much appreciated.


----------



## CV Hitch & Plow (Nov 13, 2010)

no better resource than your auto parts store. alot of those guys are ASE mechanics and are really knowledgable. i would just go to a NAPA auto parts and tell them what you want to do.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I probably already mentioned this in another thread (if you posted one). I had a Heavier Minute Mount 1 7'6" HD plow on a 2003 Quad Cab Dakota 4x4, frame had no issues, front end held the weight, no overheating, my route is over 100 miles including 1 parking lot about the size of a football field.

If you have the tow package your truck already has larger tranny cooling as well.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

yes I have to tow package, that is good news, I was alittle concerned....thanks


----------

